# I accidentally kicked my cat



## upmood80 (Dec 22, 2004)

I had a nightmare and accidentally kicked my cat off the bed . Since then ,the cat has not slept on my bed . Does anyone have a way to get the cat to sleep on my bed again ? I'm thinking to have the cat to kick me to get even


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Soometimes it takes a little while, weeks or more, before a cat feels safe. However, it is warm and comfortable on your bed, and I think one of these chilly nights, kitty will be back.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Ouch! When I get up in the middle of the night and can't see where I'm going I sometimes accidentally kick the cats too. 
My Sammi girl hated the bed when I first got her, but I like to encourage our cats to sleep with us. By picking her up and sitting with her on my bed and grooming her there she began to like being on the bed. Now she jumps on it all the time! 
Maybe you could sit down with your cat on the bed and pet her, give her treats, and be really sweet to her... then she'll want to go on the bed more often.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I almost did that the other night!

But the other day I accidentally "punched" Scotty on the nose.  I was sitting on the couch playing with him, and I had the pole of his toy in my fist and he ran into it with his nose!!!! 8O 

He wasn't hurt but I felt SO BAD!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think we have all bumped our cats accidentally, and feel terrible about it. Kitty will forgive and forget.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

All 3 of our cats sleep closer to me generally. That's cause Jason moves way too much in his sleep. Makes it kinda hard for me to have enough room sometimes.


----------



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

Ive kicked both of my kitties off the bed more than once...they always come back lol...just give it some time like others have stated.... :lol:


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Kicked Bandit off the other night And almost rolled over on Dusty last night. She insist on sleeping on my butt. And most times when I roll over she gets up and walks around with my rear. Buy guess she was really in a deep sleep last night and didn't get up. I almost caught her.


----------



## upmood80 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies .
I woke up this morning and found the cat sitting by the head of the bed staring at me . 8O 
Do you think she was going to attack me to get even ?  She has long claws


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Muahahaha! :twisted: What do you think?


----------

